# Mice Visited The Rqs This Winter



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well, with the warmer weather finally upon us, and some of the campgrounds opening up, I decided to begin the de-winterizing process. Wont purge the pink stuff till April 15th, but none the less began the methodical cleaning process (DW says it's my OCD...pfft...) Anyways, I pulled EVERYTHING out of the storage areas, reorganized, and bought new storage containers at Ocean State Job Lot (whoo hoo, love a bargain tote!) and re-stacked. New batteries for everything, and several mods I have been congering up over the winter (like the new and improved "Capt Jack's Outback Shack" bar, in the rear storage area....the NE Rally goers will be pleased!) were completed. Then I went to the storage area, drivers side rear. For all you RQS owners, the storage area where the water heater is apart of. Well right there, next to a bracket that secures the yellow power line (Romex), were two bare wires. And next to the bare wires, are little shavings, where mice had chewed through the insulation. Santa Maria! The campers only two years old!

Well after I huffed and puffed for awhile, I set to work re-wiring the water heater. Thankfully, Gilligan gave me about 9 extra feet of Romex, all coiled up behind the water heater, so I just had to disconnect the connections in the electrical box, cut out the 2 feet of bad wire and re-wire the box. But while I was folded up in the storage compartment, I followed the Romex up and out a 3 inch hole drilled in the floor, which also doubles as the water line and gas supply route. Mickey Mouse basically has a freeway to the belly of the RQS.

So this next weekend I am filling all these open holes with spray foam insulation, to at least slow their route down a little. So far I have identified four giant openings into the belly- Bathroom, under the shower, Kitchen, under the sink and the water pump location, under the entertainment system as well as the water heater location. Then I'm going over the exposed electrical lines. As much as I can see, anyways.

So, I'm glad I was cleaning/ checking everything so close, I'm not sure what would have happened had I thrown the switch for electric on the water heater... could have ruined a camping trip, to say the least!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you find a nest?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

No, but I did place several bait stations in each storage area, as well as the main floor and under the cabinets near the openings (7 or 8 as I remember) about a week or so after winterizing, so I was a bit suprised to find this. No droppings anywhere in the trailer itself (some in the storage areas- but not enough to concern me- figured the bait stations would have taken care of them). This damage very well could have been last November. I will check to see if there are any nests when I spray the foam, but with the size of the RQS belly, it could be anywhere.....and just knowing that bugs me.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

the spray foam is a good start, but try to get some wire screen like for windows. after you spray the holes and foam is still wet place some screen cut to fit the area. then spray alittle more over the screen. also this might sound far fetched but the inspector at work uses a regular pencil. he said if it fits in the hole a mouse will get in. i use mouse bait all year i found some that's square 1"x1" with a hole in the middle. i put a zip tie though the hole and tie them in places a mouse might enter.

good luck, kevin

ps: if you don't like poison sticky boards work also. but a mouse might keep you awake at night trying to get off.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

You can fill the holes with spray foam to slow them down, but they will chew that. They will even chew metal screening. I have been helping a friend out who had the squirrels get into the refrigerator opening by way of the roof vent. The metal screening that was there was chewed all the way out. I have seen this with the mice as well. The best thing I have found that has actually worked was masons wire lath. If you go to home depot they may have it, but a mason supply yard would have it. It comes in 2' x 8' lengths, and i would recommend doubling it up to make it harder for the critters. You can also bury it in the spray foam so that the opening is not there for smaller critters such as ants.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Kevin,
If you're gonna go to the trouble of putting in spray foam, find a friend in the building trades, and they can get you a spray foam that has a rodent deterent in it. You will also need to borrow his/her foam gun too. As far as I know it is only available to the trades. I can't remember the name brand we use, BUT we get it at Kamco (if you have one of those nearby)
TTFN
Ember


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

wow i didn't know there was such a thing. i'll have to ask our guy at work. thanks alot


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. See what happens you go to Disney and the mouse follows you back







6 campers and 2 boats and so far the cats are doing thier job. The only thing they got to was the Avalanche but that had to happen before I owned it.

Get a big Tom cat.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've always put steel wool pads around pipes, etc., to keep rodents out and had excellent success with it. If your RQS is in a storage area, and no pets, etc., have access, I would advise putting out rat poison packets from the feed stores. They cost about $1/bag, and I've, again, had excellent success with those being put under my home, in my attic, etc. Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

The lady we bought our OB from in the fall told me to throw dryer sheets all over the camper, in the cabinets, storage compartments etc. She said this apparently keeps the mice away.







Does this really work or did I just make my OB smell clean and fresh for them?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

2lman said:


> The lady we bought our OB from in the fall told me to throw dryer sheets all over the camper, in the cabinets, storage compartments etc. She said this apparently keeps the mice away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We usually have some dryer sheets in there for laundry purposes








I suppose the fresh scent is a side benefit, but perhaps we should ask which scent is more pleasant for the rodents.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd be cautious with the bait stations. You wouldn't like the results if a mouse died somewhere up inside the underbelly. That odor would be around for quite some time.

Obviously, keeping them out to begin with is the ideal solution. But if you can't, use traps. At least you can dispose of the little creatures and they won't stink up the place.

We use the Bounce dryer sheets - one stuck in every compartment, drawer, corner, and every nook and cranny! Some say they don't work, but we've never had a mouse problem in 12 winters of storing our popup and now our Outback.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> I'd be cautious with the bait stations. You wouldn't like the results if a mouse died somewhere up inside the underbelly. That odor would be around for quite some time.
> 
> Obviously, keeping them out to begin with is the ideal solution. But if you can't, use traps. At least you can dispose of the little creatures and they won't stink up the place.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thought!! And Kevin, if you choose to use poison BE VERY CAREFUL with your pups!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

believe me the DW inspects very close. but i do zip tie them inside the compartments. i have not had any problems with rodents. guess i shouldn't have said that LOL. anyway it works for me. also i believe the poison dehydrates the mice and they dry out very quickly with no or very little odor.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I'd be cautious with the bait stations. You wouldn't like the results if a mouse died somewhere up inside the underbelly. That odor would be around for quite some time.
> 
> Just my $.02.
> 
> Mike


Exactly my thought!! And Kevin, if you choose to use poison BE VERY CAREFUL with your pups!!
[/quote]

Believe me Jude, I make sure the RQS is off limits when those stations were down. I did have the same reservations, what happens if they "expire" deep within the belly of the beast? I was assured though, that the mice want to go to water, once the poision starts to kick in... which hopefully is far away from the Chateau. Of course this brings up other concerns, what if a Hawk gets ahold of these poisoned mouse tid bits, or the neighbors cat.... I did try the sticky stations, as well as the traditional traps- and they did work, but I found myself checking them 2 X daily, and actually one sticky trap is "gone"... I think it got dragged into one of the holes in the floor. I wish they made a tupperware tub big enough so I could park the RQS in it, then seal her up.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I'd be cautious with the bait stations. You wouldn't like the results if a mouse died somewhere up inside the underbelly. That odor would be around for quite some time.
> 
> Just my $.02.
> 
> Mike


Exactly my thought!! And Kevin, if you choose to use poison BE VERY CAREFUL with your pups!!
[/quote]

Believe me Jude, I make sure the RQS is off limits when those stations were down. I did have the same reservations, what happens if they "expire" deep within the belly of the beast? I was assured though, that the mice want to go to water, once the poision starts to kick in... which hopefully is far away from the Chateau. Of course this brings up other concerns, what if a Hawk gets ahold of these poisoned mouse tid bits, or the neighbors cat.... I did try the sticky stations, as well as the traditional traps- and they did work, but I found myself checking them 2 X daily, and actually one sticky trap is "gone"... I think it got dragged into one of the holes in the floor. I wish they made a tupperware tub big enough so I could park the RQS in it, then seal her up.
[/quote]

your so close to the right way to do.







here's what to do. first forget about the big tupperware tub, think small







. but a container tupperware / rubbermaid but buy one that the sticky board fits in. cut a hole in each end put the board in and presto. instant Hotel California







for the little critters. from now on poison is out and sticky boards are in. mice just love small places.

warning if you do it this way and the container is gone. don't put you hands or head in any hole trying to find it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just sell the OB and buy a new one


----------

